# Copperheads blanks



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I turned these just enough to get the flat side off them then polished them a little. Just to see what they were going to look like. Now in these pictures they look like the tubes are really big. They aren't. These are 2 blanks for 2 different pens. First 2 pictures are the good side and the third picture is the seam side.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I forgot I used a gray automotive primer on the tube and I think it looks good.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those things look absolutely great Bobby!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the finished product, oh Grand Master of Unique Methods of making pens.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good Bobby - I think you have that figured out.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Those look very sharp.Good job


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok got them all turned and made pens. I have outdone myself. If i hadn't made them myself I would have swore somebody else did it. I can't believe how good these things look. Pictures later. I am going to let you think about them first.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Ok got them all turned and made pens. I have outdone myself. If i hadn't made them myself I would have swore somebody else did it. I can't believe how good these things look. Pictures later. I am going to let you think about them first.


I can't believe you are doing that to us! OK I can!
RT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok thats long enough. LOL

Pictures aren't that good but I have to run to Galveston right quick. When I get back I will take some more.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks GREAT, Bobby.. I'd be scared to death turning them for fear I would go too deep and slice thru the poly and into the skin....


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Really nice lookin.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Ok thats long enough. LOL
> 
> Pictures aren't that good but I have to run to Galveston right quick. When I get back I will take some more.


Nice Bobby!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

you got it


----------



## stonegforce (May 29, 2010)

*nice*



Bobby said:


> Ok thats long enough. LOL
> 
> Pictures aren't that good but I have to run to Galveston right quick. When I get back I will take some more.


looks sharp!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

::rolls eyes::


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> ::rolls eyes::


 Be nice or Bobby will skin you and make MC pens out of you. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Be nice or Bobby will skin you and make MC pens out of you. LOL :rotfl:


Hide would be too tough, like workiing with armadillo shell. 

Nice pens Bobby!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Be nice or Bobby will skin you and make MC pens out of you. LOL :rotfl:


Bobby... I'll pay you a hunnert bucks for the FIRST genuwine "MC Pen" off the lathe....:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Bobby... I'll pay you a hunnert bucks for the FIRST genuwine "MC Pen" off the lathe....:biggrin:


You just saved a hundred bucks then. Can you imagine what my shop would smell like?? You know how bad antler smells just think about turning a A-hole.:biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, Bobby, Bobby, Bobby

I keep referring to how the eco system is in Hawaii and absolutely no snakes there. I didn't see any rats or mice there, so not sure about the stance of rodent control. Hmmm, go figure. They do have mongooses there to insure no snakes and maybe they eat the rodents. Not sure, but sure is a fantastic place and no snakes.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> You just saved a hundred bucks then. Can you imagine what my shop would smell like?? You know how bad antler smells just think about turning a A-hole.:biggrin:


How many of us would have to pitch in to make it worth your while??







Definitely get a greenie for that one.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby, you just made me spit Dite Coke on my keyboard !

FYI, I can't land a legal red fish to save my life right now. Bet I have released a half dozen 19" inch reds since thinking about sending you a skin...sooner or later.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> You just saved a hundred bucks then. Can you imagine what my shop would smell like?? You know how bad antler smells just think about turning a A-hole.:biggrin:


Ha ha ha!

GREEN TO BOBBY! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Bobby those "turned" out Great!! I have to copperheads I'm tanning now and can't wait to cast them. Did you use PR or Alumilite? Did you use vacuum and pressure pot or what combination when you cast them? Sorry for all the questions. I have only cast skins with PR before.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

PortHoleDiver said:


> Bobby those "turned" out Great!! I have to copperheads I'm tanning now and can't wait to cast them. Did you use PR or Alumilite? Did you use vacuum and pressure pot or what combination when you cast them? Sorry for all the questions. I have only cast skins with PR before.


I use PR and no pressure pot. I am just real careful to keep the bubbles out.
Never have used alumilite.


----------

